# UK meetups



## Forkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Obviously, most of the members of this forum are in the US so most of the meetups happen there, but are there enough UK members to arrange a meetup in London?  

Or even a European one where we could meet in Paris or something.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2014)

Does this mean I could contact you when I come to London and you'll give me the shirt?


----------



## Forkie (Oct 28, 2014)

You could, nay, _should_ defo contact me when you're in London.  We'll talk about the shirt over a pint or four.


----------

